# Wanting to run HGH



## fienelarinsare (Mar 4, 2012)

I wanna start running HGH and wanted to hear from anyone with know how..

Reasons i would like to run it would be for all the obvious you hear bout it,,,Lower lipids "which mine are bad due to genetics" body fat reduction,muscle building,aging and so on...

My main Q's are;

How much per day?
How long to run,,or can i run it,,Can it be a staple?
Can i run it while on cycle?
Any neg's to it?


----------



## redz (Mar 4, 2012)

Definitely alot to learn about with it before trying it. It needs to be ran a pretty long time in general most will say atleast 6 months. It can be ran year round which is ideal other than the cost. Dose is dependant on specific goals and also to a point age as well.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

Not to be a dick.. but if you don't know the answers to these questions, your not quite ready for HGH.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gh is the gods of rejuvenation


----------



## gamma (Mar 5, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Gh is the gods of rejuvenation



Well said !!


----------

